# Athearn blue box freight cars



## BIGCAT56 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have found 60 boxes of Athearn blue box freight cars from thirty years ago. Is there a list of the our Athearn blue box numbers and descriptions? Thanks, Ernst


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

>>> http://hoseeker.org/athearnmicellaneous.html


----------



## BIGCAT56 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply SHAYGETZ, that is the kind of information I was looking for, Ernst


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad to help...that place in particular is good for a large amount of information.


----------

